# Proheart6 - caution!



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey guys,

I read a post yesterday that was shared by a friend of my facebook account that cautioned dog owners to beware of Proheart6. Not sure if any of the forum members' dogs have been given the shot or if anyone has any additional info, but it is an injection used as a monthly heartworm protection substitute. It is administered by a vet every 6 months and has had some pretty horrific side effects, including death.

I looked through some past threads on the forum to see if it had been mentioned and only came across one. 

This is a link to her blog where she posted her dog Jack's story. He died unexpectedly, and although she is not 100% sure it was from the injection, she is almost positive. They are waiting on an autopsy to find the cause. http://ashleysassaman.wordpress.com/2012/05/29/dog-owners-beware/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I knew it was taken off the market a few years ago and then brought back.
Its horrible that the owners weren't give the full story on this heartworm preventive.
My vet does carry it but lets everyone know its history. She also doesn't recommend it. She said its a last resort for forgetful owners. People that don't remember to give the monthly heartworm meds.
I try and not let my dogs take meds that are new on the market.
It sometimes take a few years before the full side effects are known.
Just give them the old tried and true first. If nothing else is working then we will move to the so called new and improved.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I remember back in the 1970s. when you had to give your dog a heartworm preventative pill every day, without fail. Now we have those great, chewable things that only need to be given once a month, and dogs seem to love them. Willie says "Yum, yum, yum! Tasty!!"


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up!

In the 1970's we had to give our dogs liquid heartworm preventative. It came in a white bottle with a syringe attached to the lid - you would squeeze the bulb on top of the lid and the liquid would fill into the syringe.

For our labs it took almost 2 large syringes full. You were supposed to put it on their food & have them eat it, but our food loving dogs wouldn't even touch their food if that stuff was on it.

So, we had to put the syringe in their mouths - way back inside & force it down them. They gagged & spit and choked on it. They'd shake their heads and it would spray all over us - LOL!

It smelled like licorice - and they absolutely hated it. And so did we, giving it to them was a messy job that we as kids, hated to be assigned.

Oh, the good old days. When you had to give your dog a regular flea bath because there was no monthly preventative.


----------

